
vcsh – Version Control System for $HOME - pmoriarty
https://github.com/RichiH/vcsh/
======
BostonEnginerd
Also check out "myrepos" \- it works quite well with vcsh.

[https://myrepos.branchable.com/](https://myrepos.branchable.com/)

------
chubot
What I do is just have a ~/git/dotfiles repo, and then 'ln -s
~/git/dotfiles/vimrc ~/.vimrc' (and there is a script to dot his in the repo).
Same with .bashrc, etc. You an use the same repo or different repos.

How is this better?

~~~
daveguy
This eliminates the ln -s ~git/dotfiles/vimrc ~/.vimrc step. Or more
specifically, allows you to have any number of subsets of files contained in a
single directory (or subdir) as members of different repositories.

~~~
chubot
Yeah, but I'd rather just have a 5 line shell script in my repo listing all
the files it manages, rather than entirely new tool. I think it's overkill for
dotfiles. A shell script works.

------
jokogr
Have a look at homeshick [1] as well, it seems to have similar functionality.

[1]:
[https://github.com/andsens/homeshick](https://github.com/andsens/homeshick)

